# PtO Vallara Carnival Fat Tuesday!



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey! Marti Gras is here, and in The Lou’ it’s going to be in the mid 20’s with snow flurries! Rumor has it we have the second largest Marti Gras in the upper 48 behind the Big easy! Tony Larussa was here last week hosting the largest pet parade in the world, party to go twards charitable foundation for the ARF he founded. I like Tony, nice guy, met him a few time really knowledgeable and smart, 3 World Series rings! This Saturday for The Grand Parade down market to our “French Quarter”, which is called Soulard, oldest continuous farmer’s market west of the Mississippi river, where you can watch the parade with 200,000+ of you closest frieds, most hotes in the city and the coundy who come here as far away as Louisville KY to party!. SOTB, PtO Vallarta has been hosting a late afternoon/early evening Fat Tuesday parade for approx. the last ten years or so, and like the celebration in Soulard here, has gained in popularity over the years. It will be starting @ the sports stadium in the hotel zone and making it way twards the malecon, this part is promised by the city fathers to be the “PG” version at best. Once it heads to Zona Romantica, rumor has it “all bets are off” AND turns 18+, minimum entertainment venue. Apparently, this parade got so lewd 3-4 years back, that it was canceled and transferred to the new pier downtown. From what I’ve heard, the drag queens and gay men in those parades went way over the line. The last few years it has morphed back into this, the Southside ‘schwanin thangs’s are at it again! I find this completely absurd,, and not only self-righteous entitlement for some of the expats and the local gay community down there, the ironic part is, if a tourist decides to go topless on a public beach down there, she is told to cover up, and threatened with incarceration for not doing so, when someone complais, which is %99.9 of the time there! I love PV, and lots of people amongst many different forums/discussion over the internet will VEHIMENTLY defend it religiously and do not want ANY change when it comes to situations like this. IMHO, PV needs to wake up to the 21st century if it wants to continue to be the second biggest tourist destination in Mexico. I DN if I’ll make the parade tomorrow, but my neighbor is making fantastic read rice and beans, with some sourdough from Panera Bread~~~YUM! And like the recently deceased Fred Teutenburg, who hawked beer, liquor and cigarettes for decades here used to say “Have fun, and BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!


----------

